# MUD MOTORS ....Your experiences with them and their makers.



## Waterfowlerguy (Mar 4, 2004)

I am thinking about running a mud motor on one or more of my boats. I have two similar sized lightweight boats and one larger rated for a 25hp motor. I am wondering what brand to buy and what company will support their customers the best. Any stories or personal experiences?


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

You should visit The Refuge. This discussion takes place every day, and has never been resolved.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/members/ph ... highlight=

This thread might help some.


----------



## greenhead (Jun 1, 2004)

The beavertail boats and motors are'nt cheap.  :eyeroll:


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2004)

Yeah, but in my opinion Beavertail's the only way to go. Plus, they're located in Avon, just W of St. Cloud.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

What size motor is that Beavertail #1??? I might look into a small one for my 12ft. flat.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

I just got a beavertail blind with the boat I just got. A buddy of mine gave up duck hunting in MN and sold everything. The blind is kick ***! I can't wait to use it this fall. I am also looking into a mud motor for the boat, but I might wait till next year.


----------

